# endoprobes si Phototoxicity



## annamaria2011

Din urmatorul context:

Endoprobes are for single-use only. Microbial or prion infection may occur if re-used. Potential risk from reuse or reprocessing endoprobes labeled for single use include: Phototoxicity from inconsistent laser or illumination exposure caused by a damaged fiber or connector, reduced laser/illumination output, fluid path leaks or obstruction resulting in reduced fluidics performance, and foreign particle introduction into the eye.


----------



## jazyk

Încercă _endosonde_ şi _fototoxicitate_.


----------



## annamaria2011

ok...mersi


----------



## farscape

Despre *fototoxicitate*: citeşte aici
*Endoprobe*: sondă endoscopică

Later,


----------

